# Hangover cures?



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2005)

with the biggest drinking night the the year upon us, what are some of your hang over cures/tricks you use for the morning after?

i dont really get hang overs other than i get all emo the day after and mopey. But if i have a slight headache, a bottle of water clears it right up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 31, 2005)

Drink again.


----------



## MyK (Dec 31, 2005)

drink a couple of bottles of water before bed

 and drink water while you drink if you really want to be a pussy!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll remember having a real bad hangover and this old lady told me to drink a beer and that cloud will leave you.....I was a bit hesitant because I had a foul stomach to go along with the hangover.
I finally got the nerve to drink it and what do you know....it went away.

But of course there is a downside to this method....it's a sure bet to lead you to alcoholism. 
It will become a viscous cycle ....drink.... get drunk... get hungover.. get cured repeat.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2005)

I actually do this now.




Don't drink.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

Take the CHASER pills per the instructions

Drink gatoraid or pedialite before sleep...

Take extra strength Tylenol before sleep



But my best advice...

Sleep through the hangover


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Take the CHASER pills per the instructions



lol those things suck! you have to take so many its like take 3 for a couple drinks and you know on a good drinkin night starting at like six and ending at well six (like the one tonight )lol ill get a good 30 drinks on board lol... i dunno about thirty but a lot!


----------



## Yanick (Dec 31, 2005)

yea i just drink again, hell in Russian there is even a word for it. i either take a shot or drink a glass of wine.


----------



## V Player (Dec 31, 2005)

You're gonna think Im making this up, BUT.......my girlfriend gives her stoner/alcoholic brother some of her PMS medicine when he's really in the shits. He doesnt know what it is but he raves about its effectiveness. 


I shit thee not.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 31, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> You're gonna think Im making this up, BUT.......my girlfriend gives her stoner/alcoholic brother some of her PMS medicine when he's really in the shits. He doesnt know what it is but he raves about its effectiveness.
> 
> 
> I shit thee not.


 He gets hangovers from weed?


----------



## V Player (Dec 31, 2005)

No, I said he was also an alcoholic.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

Brother V, hows it goin my Friend!!! Have a Great and Safe New Year!!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, I thought you ment for both because you said he was a stoner too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 31, 2005)

I do the chasers, but I don't take them til the end of the night.  They essentially help you filter alcohol better which is bad if you are wanting to be vershnicken.  I take 2 an hour before bed and 2 right before bed, works great.


----------



## V Player (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah. I guess I was saying he is both. I dunno, man, its early in the morning here......


But the PMS medicines do work. He loves them.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 31, 2005)

Wonder if the PMS med is bad for guys to take.


----------



## V Player (Dec 31, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Wonder if the PMS med is bad for guys to take.


Doesnt seem like it. He's been taking them for years when he gets really bent. And for this dude, it takes A LOT of alcohol. He just asks her for some of "the hangover medicine", she hands him a couple of pills and he pops them right there.


----------



## Stu (Dec 31, 2005)

hair of the dog


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 31, 2005)

Best I've found is to drink a good amount of water....eat a nice greezy meal before going out. Prior to leaving take multi-vitamin/mineral.....go get hammed....and then down large gatorade bottle.... eat again another greezy meal....before sleep pop another multi-vitamin/mineral and down it with another large bottle of gatorade....sleep....wake up and then take another vitamin and large gatorade....eat a nice greezy breakfast from McDonalds.


----------



## Flex (Dec 31, 2005)

I've had the worst hangovers of all time, and the ONLY thing that ever works is if I manage to stay up for a little while before passing out and chugging as much water as possible, literally til i almost throw up.

then i'll pass out, wake up early to pee, chug more water, go back to sleep. 

eventually wake up in the morning, and chug as much water as possible.

this is the ONLY thing that has helped (besides peyote)


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2005)

Drink a gallon of water before you passout.

Problem solved.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2005)

i polished off an entire bottle of vodka last friday night, along with 6 sambuca shots and a bottle of merlot with dinner. I drank water in between and drank gatorade before bed. You know what really helped me? 

PUKING MY FUCKING BRAINS OUT ALL OVER THE HOTEL WALL AND BATHROOM TOILET I stayed with my dad and he couldnt stop laughing his ass off.

I dont drink at all and when I do, the only night I do this was last Friday at a party.


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> with the biggest drinking night the the year upon us, what are some of your hang over cures/tricks you use for the morning after?
> 
> i dont really get hang overs other than i get all emo the day after and mopey. But if i have a slight headache, a bottle of water clears it right up.




Water.... yes... But you pissed out all of your water soluable vitamins and minerals.  So you need to up the B's (especially B6, choline/inositol and Folicin) before you eat.  Otherwise your digestion is going to be all funky.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 31, 2005)

the answer is vitamin B12.  That's all there is to it.  Take this and no hangover, every time.  "Hangover Cures" that you can buy over the counter is nothing but B12.  

The alternative is to always be drinking.  hangovers tend to occur AFTER drinking, so if you're always drunk = no hangover


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 31, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Best I've found is to drink a good amount of water....eat a nice greezy meal before going out. Prior to leaving take multi-vitamin/mineral.....go get hammed....and then down large gatorade bottle.... eat again another greezy meal....before sleep pop another multi-vitamin/mineral and down it with another large bottle of gatorade....sleep....wake up and then take another vitamin and large gatorade....eat a nice greezy breakfast from McDonalds.



In addition if you do still have a hangover what I find works very well is .5mg of Xanax in the morning. I know this sounds very strange but hangovers usually give me a jittery uneasy feeling...like my insides are trembling and I feel nausious etc.. Well the xanax is a CNS depressant and it makes all that go away....and usually any headache goes with all the fluid consumption.

Note:Xanax to be taken the following morning....do not take before drinking unless you want to get REALLY fucked up and blackout.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> In addition if you do still have a hangover what I find works very well is .5mg of Xanax in the morning. I know this sounds very strange but hangovers usually give me a jittery uneasy feeling...like my insides are trembling and I feel nausious etc.. Well the xanax is a CNS depressant and it makes all that go away....and usually any headache goes with all the fluid consumption.
> 
> Note:Xanax to be taken the following morning....do not take before drinking unless you want to get REALLY fucked up and blackout.



alcohol is a CNS depressent too


----------



## MyK (Dec 31, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I actually do this now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2005)

_Vitamins dont do anything to ease short term effects. 

I would drink a lot of water with paracetamol before going to sleep and eat a really big breakfast when I woke up. Of course you need to see if you can take this medicine._


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 31, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> alcohol is a CNS depressent too



That might explain why it gets rid of a hangover if you drink again the next morning....I'll pass on the beer and pop the pill....I swear it works so great not that I make a habbit of getting wasted or poping pills.


----------



## Luke95 (Dec 31, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Vitamins dont do anything to ease short term effects.
> _




Agreed, but while you are re-hydrating yourself; you should also repenish water soluable vitamins and minerals.  Don't expect to digest anything properly with essential CoEnzymes missing.

BUT, Choline/Inositol will really help to clean your liver as well.  IMHO, this will (to a degree) shorten or lessen the severity of a hang over.


----------



## MyK (Dec 31, 2005)

any one ever do any cardio when you have a hangover!!

it works good unless you have a really bad hangover


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2005)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Agreed, but while you are re-hydrating yourself; you should also repenish water soluable vitamins and minerals.  Don't expect to digest anything properly with essential CoEnzymes missing.
> 
> BUT, Choline/Inositol will really help to clean your liver as well.  IMHO, this will (to a degree) shorten or lessen the severity of a hang over.


_You are breaking my balls Luke, you are breaking my balls.. _


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 31, 2005)

People who drink to get drunk are FUCKING Losers


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 31, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> People who drink to get drunk are FUCKING Losers


I'm a loser


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> People who drink to get drunk are FUCKING Losers


_People who drink to not get drunk dont have a goal. _


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> People who drink to get drunk are FUCKING Losers



yet i'm stronger, quicker, better looking, and smarter than you'll ever be 

.....projecting? now, *GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY THREAD!*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _People who drink to not get drunk dont have a goal. _



ya, drunk girls!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 31, 2005)

Best idea not to have a hangover is not drink but that isnt gonna work I drink a gatorade before I got to bed and then I wake up and drink chocolate milk. 

It sounds weird but when I go number two the morning after Im not as hung over, must be all the toxins or something.


I haven't drank in about two months, I dont know how to feel aboiut that.


----------



## Flex (Dec 31, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> any one ever do any cardio when you have a hangover!!
> 
> it works good unless you have a really bad hangover




going to the gym def. helps.

In college i'd go after a long ass night of partying and i'd feel SO much better afterwards. Must hafta do with sweating it out or something.


----------



## Flex (Dec 31, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Note:Xanax to be taken the following morning....do not take before drinking unless you want to get REALLY fucked up and blackout.




I thought that was the idea  




Yes, taking those before drinking lead to black out.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> People who drink to get drunk are FUCKING Losers



you're a homo.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 31, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I thought that was the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I take Xanax for anxiety/panic disorder so that is how I found out about its great effects on hangovers. I have taken as little as .5mg of Xanax along with just a couple beers and my night will be hazy. I have never drank on xanax on purpose but I do know it doesn't take much to black out and not remember what you've done.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 31, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> yet i'm stronger, quicker, better looking, and smarter than you'll ever be
> 
> .....projecting? now, *GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY THREAD!*




Save it for the ring.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Save it for the ring.



but mom


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 31, 2005)

Drink water _while_ your drinking.

Take vitamin B-comples every 3 hours or so, space it out.

Water before bed.

Morining: fresh tomato juice and orange juice _seems_ to help, but this may be just in the head.

The biggest cure: time.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 31, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> People who drink to get drunk are FUCKING Losers


Those were the best days of my lives....except for when I got clocked with a full bottle of budwieser on my face........the bottom part of the bottle was stuck in my cheecks...ouch!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 31, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> with the biggest drinking night the the year upon us, what are some of your hang over cures/tricks you use for the morning after?
> 
> i dont really get hang overs other than i get all emo the day after and mopey. But if i have a slight headache, a bottle of water clears it right up.


 
Don't drink.....................


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 31, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> the answer is vitamin B12.  That's all there is to it.  Take this and no hangover, every time.  "Hangover Cures" that you can buy over the counter is nothing but B12.
> 
> The alternative is to always be drinking.  hangovers tend to occur AFTER drinking, so if you're always drunk = no hangover


wow, you are so right.  Thanks for the info, I trust you very much


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2005)

how about drink responsibly? don't get shit faced?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> how about drink responsibly? don't get shit faced?




HOW ABOUT LETS GO FOR A LIOTTLE DRIVE, I FEEL FINE!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2006)

how about u hand over those keys mister...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> how about u hand over those keys mister...




I don't have the keys for the handcuffs....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 1, 2006)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> People who drink to get drunk are FUCKING Losers



Hey.

You calling me a loser?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Hey.
> 
> You calling me a loser?




Shutup LOSER!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

Booze fucks with ADH so their is no cure.....just drink water as you go bitches


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Booze fucks with ADH so their is no cure.....just drink water as you go bitches


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 1, 2006)

never tried it, but it heard both work great.. either one I should say.
Bloody MArys or Menudo.


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


Antidiuretic Hormone ( ADH)


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> never tried it, but it heard both work great.. either one I should say.
> Bloody MArys or Menudo.



NO!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 1, 2006)

THE POWER OF THE MONKEY MAN
HAS DISPELLED MY HANGOVER!!







Praise he who is All Powerful!! -


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> THE POWER OF THE MONKEY MAN
> HAS DISPELLED MY HANGOVER!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "That Guy" (Dec 6, 2007)

*Nothing really works...*

I've been drinking since I was about 17. I am 29. The hangovers are sooo much easier to get and worse. They stay with me all day. I am a runner so I kill it up hill and it helps but it's still there. The only cure for me is the next day. I've done the hair of the dog, and it just leads to a binge. Then it shreds my immune system. Cutting down alot. But damn! IT still sucks! I took a xanax and my freaky loser feeling faded. I'm convinced that a full nights rest and a work out is the only cure.


----------



## evanps (Dec 6, 2007)

I usually find a hard surface, place my hand there and have a friend smash the hell out if it with a hammer (other hard objects work as well). Two or three good whacks will work. Do this just before you go to bed and when you wake up the pain of broken carpals will totally dull your hangover.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 6, 2007)

Charcoal Tabs are awesome for hangovers with a ton of vitamin water. Charcoal is what they give people when they have alcohol poisoning. I take acouple tabs and drink fluids right before bed. It seems the less and less I drink the more hungover I get.
.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2007)

Where can I buy these charcoal tabs?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

*Hangover rating system*

One Star Hangover (*)
No pain. No real feeling of illness. You're able to function relatively well. However, you are still parched. You can drink 5 sodas and still feel this way. For some reason, you are craving a steak &fries.

Two Star Hangover (**)
No pain, but something is definitely amiss. You may look okay, but you have the mental capacity of a staple gun. The coffee you are chugging is only increasing your rumbling gut, which is still tossing around the fruitypancake from the 3:00 AM Waffle House
excursion. There is some definite havoc being wreaked upon your bowels.

Three Star Hangover (***)
Slight headache. Stomach feels crappy. You are definitely not productive. Anytime a girl walks by you gag because her perfume reminds you of the flavored schnapps shots your alcoholic friends dared you to drink.Life would be better right now if you were home in your bed watching Lucy reruns. You've had 4 cups of coffee, a gallon of water, 3 iced teas and a diet Coke--- yet you haven't peed once.

Four Star Hangover (****)
Life sucks. Your head is throbbing. You can't speak too quickly or else you might puke. Your boss has already lambasted you for being late and has given you a lecture for reeking of booze. You wore nice clothes, but that can't hide the fact that you only shaved one side of your face. (For the ladies, it looks like you put your make-up on while riding the bumper cars.) Your eyes look like one big red vein, and even your hair hurts. Your sphincter is in perpetual spasm, and the first of about five shits you take ring the day brings water to the eyes of everyone who enters the bathroom.

Five Star Hangover, (*****)
You have a second heartbeat in your head, which is actually anoying the employee who sits in the next cube. Vodka vapor is seeping out of every pore and making you dizzy. You still have toothpaste crust in the corners of your mouth from brushing your teeth in an attempt to get the remnants of the poop fairy out. Your body has lost the ability to generate saliva so your tongue is
suffocating you. You don't have the foggiest idea who the hell the
stranger was passed out in your bed this morning. Any attempt to
defecate results in a fire hose like discharge of alcohol-scented fluid with a rare 'floater' thrown in. The sole purpose of this 'floater' seems to be to splash the toilet water all over your ass. Death sounds pretty good about right now....


----------



## evanps (Dec 6, 2007)

Forgot the 6 star. When you wake up in the floor and find yourself incredibly pissed at the guy who puked about a gallon of some auspicious red filth in your bed. Some hours later when your legs work you find that it was in fact you who slept in your bed and vomitted there, this made obvious by the crusted emesis in your armpit hairs.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Where can I buy these charcoal tabs?



Any healthfood store or gnc usually


----------



## Titansgymflunky (Dec 6, 2007)

Greasy food helps, even though you'll prolly feel like punking while eating it, just get down as much as you can. Chocolate milk normaly helps me, but i just get cravings for it when I'm hung over , so that might just be a me thing.....seems like chocolate milk at a time like that would give you the runs like a mofo. My alchy friends do the drink again method, but I cant bring myself to down more alchohol while I'm sick from alchohol......just relax in your bed with somethin you feel you could snack on and some tea or smthin and watch tv. ......not trying to be funny but jacking off or bustin a nut will sober you up quick.....it might also help withthe hangover....i dont remember really, bustin a nut has many self cure attributes. lol


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 6, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> Take the CHASER pills per the instructions
> 
> Drink gatoraid or pedialite before sleep...
> 
> ...



Not a good idea... it is very dangerous for your liver


----------



## Yanick (Dec 7, 2007)

Best cure for me is smoking a bowl of pot. You can't do that if you need to be at work, but if you have nothing to do on a sunday, its a life saver.

The worst hang overs/alcohol poisonings i've had in my life (to the point of drinking a bit of tea made me vomit 5 minutes later) were cured with a bowl, some rest and munchies.

Otherwise water and electrolyte replenishment is key.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gatorade, banana, and eventually food....a little xanax will calm your nerves so you don't have that shaky weird feeling in your body...that alone helps out HUGE....I try to down a large bottle of gatorade before bed...get up and have another along with a banana and a xanax.....within an hour I am able to eat and relax in comfort.

Best option is don't drink that much


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2010)

Breath deep from the burning bowl, my friend.

Nothing works better.


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 19, 2010)

CRASHMAN said:


> with the biggest drinking night the the year upon us, what are some of your hang over cures/tricks you use for the morning after?
> 
> i dont really get hang overs other than i get all emo the day after and mopey. But if i have a slight headache, a bottle of water clears it right up.


 \
An Oz of blow and a few strippers/...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2010)

A warm fish milkshake cures all ailments . . . .  followed by an Oz of blow and a few strippers


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2010)

A tincture of wine and opium was the best hangover cure I ever used, got it in Thailand, smuggled it back to Hawaii and used it a few times after hard partying,,,,,I even dripped some on a bud and smoked it, put me in that Other Place....


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 20, 2010)

The only thing that ever helps my hangover is taking a couple Excedrin headache relief.


----------



## dsc123 (May 20, 2010)

pint of water and paracetamol before you sleep and the same in the morning


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> pint of water and paracetamol before you sleep and the same in the morning


paracetamol/Tylenol(acetaminophen) is not good to mix with alcohol, both a double whammy to the liver......take advil and keep a couple by the bedside with a bottle of water...make sure you take it with lots of water to avoid ulcerative effects.....


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2010)

I never take pain medication to cure a hangover.  It's horrible for your liver.

Smoke a joint.


----------



## irontime (May 24, 2010)

Beer and KFC. That first bite of pure grease is fucking magical when you're hungover.

It's actually kinda strange, if I have KFC hungover then I'm fine. But if I try to eat it when I'm sober then I'm puking an hour later.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2010)

CRASHMAN said:


> with the biggest drinking night the the year upon us, what are some of your hang over cures/tricks you use for the morning after?
> 
> i dont really get hang overs other than i get all emo the day after and mopey. *But if i have a slight headache, a bottle of water clears it right up.*



Water and an aspirin before I hit the rack, definitely.

That and _time_.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2010)

There is also nothing like a good hearty meal.  

My roommates and I usually cure it with a feast.

Chicken, fibrous veggies, potatoes, salad..


----------



## kuso (May 24, 2010)

I kid you not....you will never find a cure like this.
The japanese name is "ukon no chikara" (the power of ukon).
Go to your nearest JAPANESE IMPORT shop (not generic asian import...something like Tokyo Mart) and buy 3 of them.

1 just before you start drinking.

1 near the middle of your session

1 just before sleeping.

You'll wake up feeling sleepy, but otherwise absolutely perfect.
If your drinking session is less than 6 hours, before and after should be enough.

they'll probably cost about $4 each.


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2010)

They sell that at Don Quijote right next to the Lipovitan....


----------



## kuso (May 25, 2010)

maniclion said:


> They sell that at Don Quijote right next to the Lipovitan....



for how much?

DQ have made their reputation on being a cheap store, but they're usually very expensive.

I assume you live in Hawaii?


----------



## Vandrandelik (Oct 7, 2011)

If you are able to find and buy "Kombucha" I would suggest you do so. It is a fermented tea which has been around since 201 BC, and the chinese call it the "tea of immortality" I brew my own, and it contains 7 essential acids for healthy skin, kidneys and liver. It also cures a hangover accompanied with some water....the taste is like Sparking-apple Cider, but the smell always gets people...It smells bad, but tastes good. It also has live cultures in it, the same as the cultures found in yogurt, so it will fix any upset stomach.

A bottle of GT's kombucha is usually around 3.99 but you can find other brands, it's really good. I use it because my stomach is so sensitive to alcohol, that I can drink this with my hard liq and enjoy my drunk without stomach pains.

I also just drink 2-3 full glasses of water before bed.....or you can drink a shitload of Water throughout the day, and then when you drink heavy at night you are hydrated for it!


----------

